# Thanking devs in advance :)



## frostyon420 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm coming from the virgin Mobile lg optimus v. I switched to the I535 and I love it. Been flashing Roms for two years and I've seen the importance of thanking and showing appreciation to the developers.

Shout outs









beanstown106 
Team insomnia 
NoSympathy 
Imoseyon
Team synergy 
Cynogenmod

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

